# Cisci 2811



## tgreene5 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hopefully this should be fairly easy - I have a Cisco 2811 IOS V12.4.

How do I enable http? or the ability to use the internet to log on to it and look only? I had a router crash about a week ago and need to try to figure out why.

I'm a relative newbie on routers, and am reading like mad. It is my understanding they keep logs, similar to event logs on servers. I need to figure out how to access them and interpret why the router went down/and restarted.

I am able to telnet in to the router and switch.

Thanks!

Theresa


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There are two standard methods of accessing the user interface for a Cisco router - direct console connection via serial cable, or via telnet. There is no "web interface" so to speak.

Cisco routers are complex, the interface is pure command-line and somewhat esoteric, and doing anything without knowing what you are doing can wreck things badly. I highly recommend you pick up a manual before you even dare tinkering around with anything. Any book relating to Cisco routers and IOS should be fine - the IOS interface is pretty much universal for all of their routers, so you do not need a book for a specific make or model.

Addendum: Cisco routers are not like your Linksys/D-Link/Netgear baby Home/SOHO routers. Cisco routers are enterprise-grade routers, and approaching them with the same nonchalance as your home router would be a bad idea.


----------



## Soulblazer91 (Mar 8, 2008)

ok so since this is a touchy subject i will let you know i am a ccna so don't be scared.

so do you want to know how to access the info of the cisco router or another?


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

tgreene5 said:


> Hopefully this should be fairly easy - I have a Cisco 2811 IOS V12.4.
> 
> How do I enable http? or the ability to use the internet to log on to it and look only? I had a router crash about a week ago and need to try to figure out why.
> 
> ...



Hi. These are a fairly high end router and as Cellus describes - not for the faint hearted. I have been working with Cisco hardware for over 10 years so I can probably help a little here. The newer 2800 series ISR's will certainly create a "crashlog" in flash whould such an event occur. If you have Telnet access as you say, then you should copy this file to a TFTP server and then open and analyse it. If you have Cisco maintenance then you can also forward this to them for analysis as most may not make sense to you if you are a newbie (even us older blokes rarely are able to interpret them). This is the path I most recommend - especially if you are being pressured by a manager for an explanation. If you don't have maintenance on your device (a sin for such a good router) then this is a good opportunity to pressure your manager to get it.

Web access can be enabled but would not show you what you are after. The other thing to do is enable logging capture for your telnet program (I use PuTTY) and perform the "show tech" command at the enable prompt. The information output (there will be a lot) will also be useful in determining the issue and current status of the device. 

If you want some speculation and guesswork, you will need to post how the device is used, the environment, and the output of a "show version". Other than that, there is always my tried and true explanation with a complex device like a Cisco router - "sh%t happens". 

Hope all this was somewhat helpful.


----------

